# Delta BS100



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

I have the opportunity to buy a used BS100 for a reasonable price I think ($75). Guys says it's only been used 10 times. Still has factory blade and all. I'm in the market for a benchtop model. I'd love a 14" band saw, but I just don't have the room for it right now. I have a few small hobby projects that I've been putting off until I get a band saw. Are they worth anything really? I know you can't do much with a bench top model, but I'm not looking to resaw or cut thick stock. Will mostly be used for cutting long curves and such in 3/4" stock. The reviews I've seen on that model say it CAN be made into a decent saw, but you need a high quality blade, cool blocks, etc. 

What do you guys think? Would you buy it at that price, knowing what I plan on using it for? Or should I just stay away from it all together, and wait until I have a bigger shop with room for a 14" saw? I don't want to invest in this saw if I'll end up fighting it all the time, but on the flip side, having a small saw will make alot of things I do easier. I mean it has to be better than a jig saw right!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I really miss Nancy Reagan and her "Just Say No"....

The reviews are on Amazon. If you can live with the deficiencies, and know going in that you will just be using this as a scrollsaw (and one that just does outside cuts) and that's all you plan on doing with it, or you want a saw you can put a bigger motor on, spend some scratch on cool-blocks and such, or if you plan on upgrading down the road to a regular bandsaw and you make enough $ that spending the 75 now isn't going to slow you down, then it's a perfectly good saw. 

If that scenario doesn't fit you to a T, then just say no. Be patient, keep saving, keep checking Craigslist, and your patience will be rewarded. I promise.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Guy sold it right after I posted this ad. I agree.... I think I'll just stick with the jig saw until I have the room for a bigger saw. Thanks.


----------

